# books on preparedness?



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

First of all thanks to everyone who has been giving me helpful advice on getting started. Someone has posted a good book to read in one of my threads. From what I remember it has been around for a while. For some reason I cannot locate that post! Sorry.

I was told to read the book "One Second After" by someone in my area. I plan on buying it today. I had wanted to order the other book as well. What was it called?

Thanks


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

hangman said:


> First of all thanks to everyone who has been giving me helpful advice on getting started. Someone has posted a good book to read in one of my threads. From what I remember it has been around for a while. For some reason I cannot locate that post! Sorry.
> 
> I was told to read the book "One Second After" by someone in my area. I plan on buying it today. I had wanted to order the other book as well. What was it called?
> 
> Thanks


There are several good "fiction" books out there...
299 days series
And books by James Wesley Rawles... There are also authors on the board here too...

For non-fiction - Firefox books.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Lights Out by David Crawford; Last Light/Night Light/True Light/Dawn's Light (The Restoration Series 1-4), by Terri Blackstock. I read all of these, they were very good... IMHO

Caution: these books have been known to cause sleep deprivation, once you start reading, you do not want to stop until it is finished... LOL


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks. I'll put them on my list. But there was another book. I was called "survival guide" or something like that. I just cannot locate the post. From what I remember it has been a well read standard on the topic of preparedness for years. Can't remember the author's name.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is an 11 page thread with ideas.

There is also the fiction section. Even though it's fiction, there are still a mountain of great ideas.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

There are tons, if it is non-fiction this is a popular one by Rawles http://www.amazon.com/How-Survive-End-World-Know/dp/0452295831


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you. I'm only interested in non fiction books that deal with becoming prepared if a worst case scenario arises. Such as hyper inflation, economic collapse, natural disasters, and the unravelling of soceity and potential widespread violence.

After seeing how so many people in the greater NY area were unprepared for a relatively low grade hurricane (Sandy) it became a wake up call for me. Some savages fighting at gas stations, even guns fired, fighting on gas station lines, people in lower manhattan dumpster diving in 2/3 days. Looting in some areas went largely unreported by the vermin in the media. How would they act in the event of a serious calamity or economic collapse? It won't be pretty.

I may be armed to the teeth but I have to get prepared in all the other aspects. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

If you are getting started and need the very basics I recommend the Preppers Pocket Guide. I have it and have read through it a few times. A quick and basic book that can give you the bare bones basics to build on.

Also grab a PDF copy of the LDS food storage handbook.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

I just ordered 4 books:

preppers pocket guide
one second after
emergency food storage and survival handbook
How to survive the end of the world as we know it

Thanks again!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

As far as food storage info I recommend the Prepared LDS Family blog. There are some great printable pages and a monthly guide to get you started. I love how every month she posts a monthly shopping list then weekly goes over the goals for that week.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

got it thanks!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

hangman said:


> got it thanks!


I may come across as a hard a** sometimes but I'm just a big o'l softy most of the time. 

Feel free to PM me if you want any more links for certain info.

While I am posting... another book...

Passport for Survival


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Poverty Prepping by our own Gypsy Sue is awesome and so is Urban Prepping With Kids. If you want some great Fiction check out A long Lonely Road. You can get Kindle versions of these books for $14 total and $8 is for Urban prepping which sometimes comes up for free on the kindle thread


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Grimm said:


> As far as food storage info I recommend the Prepared LDS Family blog. There are some great printable pages and a monthly guide to get you started. I love how every month she posts a monthly shopping list then weekly goes over the goals for that week.


This is a great blog....been checking it out...thank you for sharing it!!! Alot of great information!!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A free download of the LDS Preparedness Manual is well worth the time to read.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Prepper69 said:


> This is a great blog....been checking it out...thank you for sharing it!!! Alot of great information!!


Every year she updates her monthly guides so take a look at the older ones for things like the car kit or BOB ideas.


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been  There are alot of things I have not thought about (cause we are new to prepping) that are listed there..it has been VERY helpful!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

hangman said:


> Thank you. I'm only interested in non fiction books that deal with becoming prepared if a worst case scenario arises. Such as hyper inflation, economic collapse, natural disasters, and the unravelling of soceity and potential widespread violence.


Don't be too quick to write off the fiction. Many of us have benefited from the stories of Jerry D.Young. All the scenarios you mentioned above are addressed and overcome in Jerry's stories.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

No Such Thing As Doomsday is probably my favorite basic preparedness book. It's a bit dated--last revision was 2001--but it is the easiest, most logically and best presented of all the books I have. And I have a number of books, including the original Rawles "Binder + CD" set.

I don't know about the older revisions, I only have the 3rd Edition/2001.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm partial to the SAS Survival Guide. You can purchase it in pocket sized its about 4"x4" and would fit perfectly into your BOB. I also purchase military manuals...First Aid for Soldiers is a good one to keep on hand, I keep one in my trauma kit. You can usually get military manuals for around 6 dollars and there is a manual for just about everything from combat tactics to survival in various climates.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

ras1219como said:


> I'm partial to the SAS Survival Guide. You can purchase it in pocket sized its about 4"x4" and would fit perfectly into your BOB. I also purchase military manuals...First Aid for Soldiers is a good one to keep on hand, I keep one in my trauma kit. You can usually get military manuals for around 6 dollars and there is a manual for just about everything from combat tactics to survival in various climates.


SAS book is awesome. It stays in my camping/hiking pack and every time I go out I try something new. Also have a bookshelf full of old military manuals. The Audubon insect and plant field guides are great. They have actual pictures of what you're looking at, not those crappy hand drawn illustrations. Great for learning dangerous and edible plants and bugs.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Ill have to look into that field guide...I need a good book about wild plants.


----------



## Preppin4anything (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you for suggesting the LDS Preparedness Manual! What an amazing resource!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

biobacon said:


> Poverty Prepping by our own Gypsy Sue is awesome and so is Urban Prepping With Kids. If you want some great Fiction check out A long Lonely Road. You can get Kindle versions of these books for $14 total and $8 is for Urban prepping which sometimes comes up for free on the kindle thread


"Poverty Prepping" is only $2.99 on kindle. Hozay's "A Long Lonely Road" is also only $2.99 on kindle. I get that you were totally the $8 Urban prepping book with the two cheaper books but at first glance it looks like Hozay and I are charging $14 for our books! Just wanted to clear that up.

And thanks, BioBacon, for saying they're good books!


----------

